# Found a Liga "Unicorn" and ended up being bombed!



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive been on the hunt for a #9 Liga Privada Pewter ashtray for a long time. Recently when performing my standard search of potential sources I actually stumbled upon one for sale. It was posted on Craigslist of all places. :crazy: I did a double take and wiped my eyes as I could not believe that I had actually found one for sale.
Surely it had been sold , but I contacted the seller immediately. He still had it to my disbelief. This seemed too simple.

It was !!! Turns out that the Liga Ashtray was in Texas. Near Houston to be more exact. OK so there is a little complication because I am in the Bay Area , Ca. Figured Payfail and shipping should take care of that. NEGATIVE! Seller insisted on cash in person! WTF? Seems seller was very wary of any Craigslist transactions and would not ship or accept online payment. AGGGGHHHHHH. So close and yet ...

Not being one to give up easily on something that is no longer in production and rarely if ever for sale.

Thought for a while and figured I would scan members locations on Puff and see if by any chance I could ask a HUGE favor. Essentially - Send the member Payfail funds to cover purchase price, shipment, and some extra to make it worth while.

Found *JHeliger* (*Joe*) and without hesitation he offered to contact the seller and setup a time to pick it up. This was even before funds had been sent and he did not know me from Adam. Amazing Brother!

Transferred funds and Joe went out promptly to pickup the Liga "Unicorn". During this process he kept in close communication and drove out and picked it up. Then packed it and sent it to me which took roughly the same amount of time to get to me as it would have if I had just had the seller ship it.

Joe took what was something that appeared to be very far from reach and made it practically painless.

Whats more is he included a cigar BOMB inside the box that included some of his favorites. What a selfless gesture!

The package and BOMB arrived in excellent shape and I could not be more pleased !

Here it is in all its glory:










and the BOMB!










It really does not get any better than this!

In the end I ended up with an amazingly rare and hard to find Liga #9 Ashtray as well as some great sticks plus I made a new friend here on Puff!

That's a win-win-win!

Ring Gauge wont cut it on this one (although I will be providing one) and he needs to duck and cover. :biggrin1:

A HUGE heartlfelt thanks goes out to Joe and please join me in thanks for the thoughtfulness and generosity he has provided.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that is an overy generous BOTL right there. WTG on helpling out a brother and then destroying his mailbox! :thumb:



Edit: Searched him down and gave him a little RG bump for ya


----------



## Fraze (Sep 19, 2012)

Great Puff story right there.


----------



## Merkonakis (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice gesture indeed!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

That is so PUFF! What a great a guy, but then again what do you expect from someone named Joe


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

A quality guy there!!


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Great story and just comes to show what a great community of B/SOTL we have here.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

What a great story!


...and that ashtray.... oh, that beautiful, $100 ashtray... great find, man!!!


----------



## ol' dirty ewok (Oct 26, 2012)

Just goes to show there's still good in this evil world!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Well done, Joe! That's just being an awesome BOTL!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Now that's a CLASS ACT!! BZ Joe! That is a true BOTL, and people like this is why is really like this forum and spend SO dang much time on it! LOL

Doc


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> What a great story!
> 
> ...and that ashtray.... oh, that beautiful, $100 ashtray... great find, man!!!


Cough, cough, paid less than retail! , cough , wheeeze cough... The guy selling it obviously thought he needed to sell the ashtray for less than retail to entice buyers!

If he had known these are no longer in production and are rarified I think that the price may have changed


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

BDog said:


> Cough, cough, paid less than retail! , cough , wheeeze cough... The guy selling it obviously thought he needed to sell the ashtray for less than retail to entice buyers!
> 
> If he had known these are no longer in production and are rarified I think that the price may have changed


ound: you just made Derek cry ound:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Joe (Jheliger) really surprised me with his willingness to call the guy directly and immediately to setup a meeting and get this handled! He was "on it".

Another thing that I really like about the ashtray aside from its ornate cast pewter is that you can simply remove the cast pewter from the wooden frame and throw (or perhaps "place" is a better word) the pewter part in the dishwasher for a full sanitization run! 

No worry about graphics getting washed off or faded or dings that crack a ceramic / Crystal / Glass ashtray.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

No one is safe these days. I like it.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

Joe is an awesome brother! Very thoughtful and generous!

Love the ashtray man! Great find.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

sweater88 said:


> ound: you just made Derek cry ound:


LESS THAN RETAIL?!

In the words of Will Ferrell as Robert Goulet: "Single tear."


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

dam Bruce, that's sweet!! Congrats! I've been wanting one of these for while now too. Kicking myself for not buying one a couple years ago when they were available still. really a beautiful ashtray... props Joe for not only hooking it up but bombing the Dog in the process, great job!


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Funny, I saw it on Craigslist and almost bought it. Looks like it found a good home though!

Enjoy it!


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> ...but then again what do you expect from someone named Joe


IMAO!! LOL!

Thanks Bruce for your kind words! I know how frustrating it is to have something so close to your grasp, but JUST out of reach... I was really glad that I could help you out with your purchase and get it too you... and with a little ordinance! I couldn't send that big ole' box and not include a little something to air out your mailbox!

Cheers bro! Hope you enjoy that ashtray and have a wonderful Holidays!!

Blessings,
Joe


----------



## jheiliger (May 12, 2012)

Thanks, also for the bump, Matt! Appreciate it...

Joe


----------



## Grrrrr609 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats awesome. Thats the kind of gesture i explain to people that the botl/sotl is about, when they ask me why i do some of the things i do.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Grrrrr609 said:


> Thats awesome. Thats the kind of gesture i explain to people that the botl/sotl is about, when they ask me why i do some of the things i do.


I often think that if everyone in the world was this considerate and caring for others what a wonderful place it would be. I guess the Christmas spirit is catching up to me and I need to lay off the nog ! :spit:

:grouphug:

I find one of the hardest things to do is to extend this type of consideration to those that seem hell bent on causing others pain and discontent. Its a challenge that often presents itself in daily life.


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Just puff being puff. Great work Joe, RG for you sir.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That is a beautiful ashtray.


----------

